# Just some more pics



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi everybody. I haven't been on here in a while and wanted to check in. Now that it is finally starting to thaw out in "tropical" Northern Michigan I was taking some pics of my birds and I thought I would share. Hope you enjoy them. First one is Fay. She was my first baby in my loft. The second is Sam, He was born on Dec 4th.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is Fay and Sam's parents Rocky and Adrian. They are starting to build a nest today. Also another of Sam.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

OOPS! Here is Rocky And Adrian.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is Jack and King


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice pics Brian, I really like your nest fronts! those are perfect, nice big opening, but some privacy and confinement with the bars, the cock can keep guard well with those. And the nest bowls are very oringal too, like how deep they are....


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice birds bro, thanks for sharing! I'm liking that older check with the white flight!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Brian!

Many thanks for the pictures! You have beautiful birds! They certainly look healthy and happy...cold or thaw! 

Love and Hugs
Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice birds. Always fun to see pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice looking birds and enjoyed the pictures--cold looking---thanks for sharing..c.hert


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures  Good posture and handsome birds


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice looking birds  Thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lookin' good!!


----------

